# Can a doctor serve as a referee for naturalisation



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I just want to make sure that a doctor can sign as a referee of professional standing since doctors are not on the list given here https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._list_of_acceptable_professional_persons.pdf?

I understand that this was done so patients don't pester their doctors but I've known my doctor friend completely outside of her profession and have indeed never consulted with her as a doctor at all  But I'm still worried about using her as a referee since doctors are no longer on the list.

However, if I don't use her as a professional referee I am running out of professional referees a bit  I've known her for over 7 years and she would be perfect, she was in the USA doing her fellowship but has recently returned to the UK. The only other person I've known for over three years that would be suitable works at Job Centre so she would qualify but I don't actually know her that well, I've been to her place a couple of times and we have gone out together but it's not a sort of relationship where I would feel confident asking her to be a referee, whereas my doctor friend is a really good friend to the extent we swap clothes and such and I'd feel much more comfortable going with her. 

So, I'd like mods to please comment on this or anyone else who may have used a doctor as a professional referee since they were removed from the list. I am aware that the only bad thing which could happen is that doctors are not acceptable and I would be rejected as a result and lose the fee but ideally I'd like to avoid the complications and losing the fee, if possible


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If she is happy to act as your referee, why not? Doctors have been deliberately left out of lists for official reference or countersignature purpose at the request of British Medical Association to prevent unwitting doctors getting embroiled in someone else's scams and dishonesty. Doctors as profession are as acceptable as any other.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, she's perfectly happy to do it, thank you very much, that definitely takes a lot of stress away


----------

